# Labor Day



## debodun (Aug 27, 2020)

In the U.S. is observed the first Monday in September (this year September 7th). An oxymoron as Labor Day is celebrated by not working. Other countries also have similar observances, but on a different date.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 27, 2020)

_"It was the labor movement that helped secure so much of what we take for granted today. The 40-hour work week, the minimum wage, family leave, health insurance, Social Security, Medicare, retirement plans. The cornerstones of the middle-class security all bear the union label."_
-Barack Obama


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## IrisSenior (Aug 27, 2020)

For me: we celebrate Labour Day here with a with a end-of-summer bbq with family. Kids go back to school (scary). Another quiet day at home as stores are closed (well, most of them).


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 7, 2020)

Even though today sucks I wish you all the best today!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Camper6 (Sep 7, 2020)

I love that picture.  I copied it and I will try to frame it. 

It reminds me of my younger days on picnics with the family at a local park.

There was a merry go round there as well and the music drifting across I will never forget.
Right now there is a group dedicated to restoring the merry go round and fixing the horses and restoring the colors.
There was also a bandstand at the park and the city band would play all day long.
Those days are gone forever.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Sep 7, 2020)

The first celebrated US Labor Day was on Tuesday, September 5, 1882 in New York City, planned by the Central Labor Union.[1]
10,000 workers marched from City Hall all the way to 42nd Street and then met with their families in Wendel’s Elm Park for a picnic, concert, and speeches.[2]

Canada is said to have originated the idea of hosting a day honoring the labor movement. In 1872, they held a “Nine-Hour Movement” to show support for striking workers.[3]

There is disagreement about who actually proposed Labor Day as a holiday. Some say it was Peter J. McGuire, who was the cofounder of the American Federation of Labor. Others believe that it was Matthew Maguire, a machinist.[4]

Oregon was the first state to celebrate Labor Day as a legal holiday in 1887.[5]

The decision to make Labor Day the first Monday of September was approved on June 28, 1894.[6]

Labor Day started as a part of the labor union movement, to recognize the contributions of men and women in the US workforce, but modernly is seen as a chance to celebrate the last weekend of summer.[7]

Americans worked 12-hour days seven days a week during the 19th century![8]

The Adamson Act was passed on September 3, 1916 to establish an eight-hour work day.[9]

Historians say the expression “no white after Labor Day” comes from when the upper class would return from their summer vacations and stow away their lightweight, white summer clothes as they returned back to school and work.[10]

There is still a Labor Day parade in New York City, which takes place throughout the 20 blocks north of the 1882 labor march.[11]


----------



## Keesha (Sep 7, 2020)

Happy Labour Day everyone!


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## mlh (Sep 7, 2020)

I am fortunate this year. I happen to have the day off. This is not always the case in customer service. The one profession that never seems to close.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 7, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


>


I love this picture; 2 families running for the last picnic table at the same time!


----------



## debodun (Sep 7, 2020)

That blockhouse is similar to the one up the street from me.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Liberty (Sep 7, 2020)

Isn't it interesting that on "labor day" you do no labor...it should be called "labor (not) day"...lol.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2020)

*Happy Labor Day!    *


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Camper6 (Sep 8, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Isn't it interesting that on "labor day" you do no labor...it should be called "labor (not) day"...lol.


It's called celebrating the 'fruits' of your labor, which is a gift from God.


----------

